# SF Bay Area HD SYFY, USA, Bravo, National Geographic, and Oxygen



## jasonander (Jan 9, 2005)

My TiVo just received a lineup change for the HD versions of the SYFY, USA, Bravo, National Geographic, and Oxygen channels to change them over from the East Coast to the West Coast feeds. I'm not sure if this is accurate (at first glance, it appears to be), but this had the side effect of screwing up all season passes for these channels. For instance, Sanctuary on the old season pass will no longer record tonight because it says it's been deleted from the guide data. So, if you're in the SF Bay Area, keep an eye out for this, and you may have to setup all your season passes for these channels again.

On a side note, this is a terrible customer/user experience. Why didn't TiVo preserve the existing season passes on these channels and just shift them to their new times, 3 hours later? The channel numbers did not change... just the timeslots.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

The channel numbers may have not changed but the name may have. East and West feeds are different channels and switching from east to west requires a new SP for the channel ID.


----------



## jasonander (Jan 9, 2005)

WhiskeyTango said:


> The channel numbers may have not changed but the name may have. East and West feeds are different channels and switching from east to west requires a new SP for the channel ID.


That may be how it's implemented, but to the end user, it's still the same channel. TiVo *should* be smarter than that and not require new season passes, since it's the same channel (channel number did not change)! At the very minimum, I should be able to migrate my season passes for these channels rather than have to set them all up again, and for some shows that are currently not in-season, I can't even setup those season passes, and have to remember to do it again when they do come back in-season. This shouldn't be that difficult! We shouldn't have to baby-sit our TiVos every time the cable company plays games like this with the channel lineup.

I do want to give TiVo credit for at least getting the change right this time, and on-time. Their implementation of it just stinks, since it still means that my shows will not record without manual intervention.


----------



## PapaArt (May 28, 2008)

I am in the East Bay and my Tivo will record tonights Sanctuary at 10 pm. I did not have to modify or change my season pass.


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

Unlike previous changes from an East Coast to a West Coast feed, it seems that my Season Pass on one of the affected channels (USAHD to USAHDP) was successfully moved to the Pacific feed. As no episodes of the series in question are airing soon, I'll be able to confirm once the series starts up in January.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

Comcast seems to have made the same changes here in the Seattle area. Haven't received any lineup change notices on the TiVos and guide data is messed up now.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I had to do a new season pass for Sanctuary for my area. I am glad I checked for it so I didn't miss any episodes.


----------

